# 90mm T15E2 vs 88mm L/71



## bn88 (Sep 2, 2012)

The 90mm T15E2 could punch through 221mm of 240 bnh armor at 30 degree angle using T44 HVAP at 914 meters. The 88mm L/71 in german test could punch through 192mm of 260 bhn armor at 30 degree angle at 1000 meters using pzgr 40/43. So my question is the 88mm L/71 should be able to out preform the 90mm T15E2 against 240 bhn armor. Anybody have any info on this?


----------



## Denniss (Sep 3, 2012)

They were probably very close. 
But with all german weapon stats and angle degrees - german stats used angle from horizontal while allied most often uses angles from vertical so be careful when comparing them.


----------

